# Early retirement prsi stamp contributions



## Evander73 (26 Apr 2014)

Sorry if this question has been asked previously (I can't find it if it has).  My wife had to retire from her permanent part time nursing position (of 15 years) last year due to family commitments.  She requested a P21 balancing statement and received a refund of overpayment of paye etc for 2013. 

Would she be entitled to any other payments e.g. what traditionally are called 'drawing stamps' for a period of time after leaving employment.  

P.S. she didn't qualify for any incentivised early retirement scheme, so literally walked out the door with some good wishes.


----------



## wbbs (26 Apr 2014)

'Drawing stamps' is the equivalent of Jobseekers Benefit which she could have applied for when she finished work IF she was available for and seeking work which it doesn't sound like she was.   

Not being nosy but what sort of family committments?  did it relate to minding an elderly relative or something as there may have been scope for carers benefit.   Best 

Best thing she could do is pop into her local Citizens Information Office and ask there, they will know if there is anything available to her.


----------



## Evander73 (27 Apr 2014)

Thanks for the reply - family commitments = the cost and logistics of minding two small children, so carers benefit is not applicable.  I qualified automatically for the home carers tax credit alright - every little helps!  Thanks again.


----------



## Joe_90 (27 Apr 2014)

Early retirement & two small children seems to be a contradiction there. She will be "credited" with PRSI contributions while looking after the children.

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e.../social_insurance_prsi/homemakers_scheme.html


----------



## wbbs (27 Apr 2014)

Seems like more of a simple resignation rather than retirement in that case.


----------



## Evander73 (1 May 2014)

Yes, resignation rather than retirement - I was a bit careless with my words!


----------

